# How to grow back coat asap?



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Does this person hate you?
I'm sorry. There really isn't enough time to grow coat but once the show weekend is there, go to site day before during setup, find a person who CAN groom to feather it in where your friend made jagged areas.


----------



## SAGold (10 mo ago)

Haha..it has actually been suggested that it could have something to do with an argument with my coach which I had no idea about.. But I thought that sounded too dramatic to be true. Could anyone really be that underhand? Perhaps I'm just too naive for dog shows 🙈



Prism Goldens said:


> Does this person hate you?
> I'm sorry. There really isn't enough time to grow coat but once the show weekend is there, go to site day before during setup, find a person who CAN groom to feather it in where your friend made jagged areas.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Certainly there have been times a handler has shaven down a dog because of a fight w someone... but that's only rarely heard of. I can think of two or three over the last two or three decades. 
So- the neck- I was thinking, maybe you could ask our European members about videos out there on how to groom in that style- which does take the neck furnishings down. I dk how you'd fix ears w coat taken down to the skin. 
Honestly- I feel like if it was done on purpose (which if the person told you they knew what they were doing, it'd be hard to make multiple accidents? ) then it is a battery on this dog. 
Only you know if that might be the case, and only you know if you'd want to pursue charges thru your club or legally.


----------



## SAGold (10 mo ago)

Prism Goldens said:


> Certainly there have been times a handler has shaven down a dog because of a fight w someone... but that's only rarely heard of. I can think of two or three over the last two or three decades.
> So- the neck- I was thinking, maybe you could ask our European members about videos out there on how to groom in that style- which does take the neck furnishings down. I dk how you'd fix ears w coat taken down to the skin.
> Honestly- I feel like if it was done on purpose (which if the person told you they knew what they were doing, it'd be hard to make multiple accidents? ) then it is a battery on this dog.
> Only you know if that might be the case, and only you know if you'd want to pursue charges thru your club or legally.


Wow. I don't know if I'd ever want to take it further in that way. I don't have the stomach for that kind of thing so early in our journey in to the ring. And I'm too new to really know if there could actually be any truth in the suggestion. It sounds to me just as possible that the person in question talks a big game but isnt as proficient as she professed, and it's my fault for not knowing the difference. 

Thank you for the suggestion on European grooming styles, hopefully some European handlers/groomers will weigh in here, but I'll look up the style in any case for inspiration. Maybe I'll be able to pull off "european" instead of just "fool"🤣🤦‍♀️


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

What country do you reside in?


----------



## SAGold (10 mo ago)

Prism Goldens said:


> What country do you reside in?


South Africa


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I dk anyone there who could assist you. I'd suggest you call your breeder, who surely knows how to groom? And ask them to assist you in prepping your handsome boy for the show weekend, now, and then again hopefully day before shows start when folks are setting up their areas... you also might run the scenario by your breeder who surely has your best interest at heart since it reflects on their program if your dog does well or does not.


----------



## SAGold (10 mo ago)

Prism Goldens said:


> I dk anyone there who could assist you. I'd suggest you call your breeder, who surely knows how to groom? And ask them to assist you in prepping your handsome boy for the show weekend, now, and then again hopefully day before shows start when folks are setting up their areas... you also might run the scenario by your breeder who surely has your best interest at heart since it reflects on their program if your dog does well or does not.


Thank you. That's a good suggestion on someone to trust. His breeder comes from across the country so she wont be at this show but she will probably have some good input in any case. I do feel a bit embarrassed to admit to her what's happened to her beautiful dog 🤣 

I really wish I'd just groomed him myself from the start. I was so terrified that I'd do a bad job that I thought someone more experienced had to be a better option. But I would have been too scared to ever do this to him 🤣


----------



## nanytik2 (10 mo ago)

poor dogs...


----------

